# Goldhamster knife



## cartunesalex (May 4, 2015)

I need help, I have a damaged goldhamster knife that I need to send in for warranty, but I cant find any Info on the company.  can someone help.


----------



## cartunesalex (May 4, 2015)

Thanks.


----------

